# Another homemade ice fishing thing



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Really liked the automatic fisherman, decided i'd try to build one at work..


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## pshaver (Dec 14, 2010)

What's it look like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice. I like the idea for a shorter rod. I want one for walleye and want to use a 32" rod instead of a 54" slammer rod.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful! Let us know how it works when you field test it.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

does trying to figure out where a part can go having it snap back and bury a treble hook into my finger past the barb count as field testing? haha


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would consider it a success, you know it has powerful hookset.:yikes:

Hope you got the hook out alright.

Redneckman


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh boy, I'm gonna have to show this to my dad... as an old tool and die maker he'd love it.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone interested to see the automatic fisherman work go to You Tube and type in name in the search area. The part I can't figure out is that the line is slack and the rod is bent over. When a fish takes the bait, the slack line is pulled taut and then the rod trip is released. Nice job though on the one you built.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice job. Personally, I still prefer the slammer and similar homemade devices better, because there are less moving parts to freeze up or get out of alignment.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Roger That said:


>


 The satisfaction of building fishing contraptions at work ---free
Knowing that it just cost the company several hundred in parts and overtime

PRICELESS


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

redneckman said:


> I would consider it a success, you know it has powerful hookset.:yikes:QUOTE]
> Ill say maybe it will just pull the fish straight out of the hole with that kinda power:lol:


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Roger That said:


> does trying to figure out where a part can go having it snap back and bury a treble hook into my finger past the barb count as field testing? haha


That's what I call hooking into a big one


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

That must be the industrial strength, 
HD model - fish lips will fly!


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Johnny 2581 said:


> redneckman said:
> 
> 
> > I would consider it a success, you know it has powerful hookset.:yikes:QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

C'mon guys!

I use lotion so i've got soft hands!!!


----------



## Ed Kurzawa (Sep 8, 2009)

That thing looks like it will send the fish into orbit!


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

pulls a king out of the hole and sends it in the air and lands in your bucket 20 ft away.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

duckhunter382 said:


> pulls a king out of the hole and sends it in the air and lands in your bucket 20 ft away.


It does kind of resemble a catapult, doesn't it?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the slammer style rigs are more robust and simpler....


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

Wondering if you got some field-testing in on your device. For example - grabbing the line and pulling as hard and as fast as possible ... throwing slush and water on the whole rig at 15 degrees or colder ... not falling over (or false releasing) in 40+ MPH winds ... touching your tongue (or wet anything) to your trigger or trigger-holding arm .... and if you put a piece of 5 ft (or shorter) length of 3/4" pipe in the rod-holder and put all of your weight on the other end - what happens?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

used it one time actually and I give it a 6 out of 10.

at least I tried and was enthusiastic. lol


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Building and field testing prototype fishing gear is great fun. Good for you. Keep at it.


----------

